# Candle Covers



## Tokkaebi (Feb 5, 2013)

I have two cats (third is wit my boyfriend now) and haven't burned candles since adopting them. I would really love to, though. While I do have a scent burner for melting little wax squares of fragrance, my cats also like to paw at that dish.

So I was wondering what I can do to be able to burn candles safely. I will never leave a candle unattended, much less unattended with cats, but I looked up hurricane lamp covers because what I need has to be quite a heavy cover. I will continue to look for tall, open top covers, but if anyone has any advice or suggestions, I would really appreciate anything anyone can offer me. ^_^


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi, I have two cats and I burn candles they don't go near them and have never took any interest in them either, I don't leave them unattended also.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I burn candles every day/night, but they're all in something - or in a location - that the girls can't knock over - or get their tails in. And if these candles get knocked over, they put themselves out and the wax doesn't burn you (safe around children). Even if I go next door for a few minutes, though, I put them out. My girls are totally uninterested in them.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I burn candles regularly too and my kitties don't go near them. One of them got close to it at one point and kinda sniffed, then ran off. Mine are all in jars/containers.


----------



## Tokkaebi (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you so much, everyone, it's nice to know their instincts should be enough to ward them away from the smell, heat that they can burn themselves on, and the fire itself. I have a pretty inquisitive kitty who's very bold on everything but humans. My fear is her sticking her paw in the top and burning herself on that little tube of heat the fire gives off- like how you can burn yourself on steam. But hopefully, she instinctively know to stay away. Thank you!!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have seen some candle holders that are built like an old time metal lantern with a cover at the top. The metal on the sides have holes cut into patterns, so when you put the candle inside the light goes through the holes and it is really pretty. Last time i saw them was at Target and Pier 1 Imports. With the top part the kitty won't be able to attempt to touch the flame.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have one of those, too. It's pretty heavy, it would be really hard to knock over.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Not only do I burn candles, but we have a coal fireplace that they have _loved_ every since they were kittens. 
While they can be little hazards in fur in play, I never witnessed them acting like idiots around the fire. 
They seem to just enjoy the warmth.
I've never seen them playing with any of my candles either. I believe it is one of those instincts. 








^ _when they were wee little things_


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I often light candles and while my cat has always been curious, he keeps his distance and just watches it flicker. I keep an eye on him, but he has never even gotten close to one. I think they sense it is TOO hot to approach.


----------



## glassbird (Jun 19, 2009)

My first cat had a very close call with a candle...he walked by it and then turned....which put his tail directly over the flame. He was very long haired, and apparently did not notice that his hairy tail was catching fire. Just a little flame...more smoke, really. I was looking right at him when this happened and it was so fast. But I was able to push him away and drop a blanket over him and the flames went out. He never seemed to have any idea what was happening....

Needless to say I am MUCH more carefull with candles now,


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I use those battery operated flicker candles...I LOVE them. No flame, no accidents and they really look like a real candle flickering...soooo pretty. Some come scented..I prefer my own scents like glade. To me its woth it spending the money on batteries than a vet visit or a burnt down apt


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Tokkaebi said:


> Thank you so much, everyone, *it's nice to know their instincts should be enough to ward them away from the smell, heat that they can burn themselves on, and the fire itself.* I have a pretty inquisitive kitty who's very bold on everything but humans. My fear is her sticking her paw in the top and burning herself on that little tube of heat the fire gives off- like how you can burn yourself on steam. But hopefully, she instinctively know to stay away. Thank you!!!


 
Not so much. My Billy kept his face away but when he walked by it his tail caught on fire. Thank God we were in the same room and smelled it before it was an issue. Billy, and the house, might have just looked like this if we weren't :flame


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I burn tealights on occasion. They're enclosed within a holder, so it's difficult to reach (these are what I have: productline). I just make sure I'm around to shoo Newton away when he gets too curious. Open flames aren't supposed to be left unattended, anyway, so I'm always around.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

I put candles in holders like the ones Marie posted because two of my cats are very curious. When I didn't know better, they kept trying to chase the flame with their paw and pulled back like "HOT!" but then kept doing it. Silly cats. So now I don't have candles or when I do for company then I put them in holders.


----------

